# The Wait Is Over!!



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

It arrived yesterday. Virgil Tripp does an excellent job. It's essentially a new gun because after I bought it new and fired only 28 rounds throught it, I sent it to Tripp Research for this hard chrome job and of course he takes it all apart and hard chromes everything. I'm extremely happy with it. :smt041 (I've GOT to get a better camera!)


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Lookin' good Charlie. :smt023


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Thanks. I love my P7s! TheP7M8 above is my "Barbeque" gun and the one below is my PSP "working" gun. They both shoot great. The squeeze cockers are a little different to get used to but they're both accurate, extremely safe and really fun to shoot. Squeeze the grip and the trigger is single action. If the grip is not squeezed, it will not fire. If anyone is considering one, now is the time to get one. A grade B PSP (as shown below) can be bought right now for about $600 shipped and the supply won't last long. And you can always get it hard chromed for a couple of hundred dollars. The internals on the PSPs are in excellent shape, only the slide has wear (carried by German Police a lot and shot very little).


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Looking good Charlie. You have to be right proud of that BQ-Gun







. That sure is a pretty thing







. Good luck with them both.:smt023


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Wow, that looks amazing! I bet you couldn't wait to see it 

-Jeff-


----------



## Clyde (Jul 13, 2006)

:smt033 Nice Charlie :smt023

:smt180


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Thanks guys. I'm seriously considering getting the PSP hard chromed also. My wallet hates me!


----------



## Jackle1886 (Dec 21, 2007)

That is an amazingly beautiful gun. I'm so envious!! Curious though, how hard is it to squeeze??


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

After you squeeze the grip ('bout 8 or 9 lbs., not a problem if you're not limp wristing it) the trigger becomes single action (4 lbs. ?) and stays that way until you "un-squeeze" the grip.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Congratulations Charlie, thats a beauty. It will assure you the steaks don't kick back during the barbecue process.

:smt1099


----------



## Mamps (Oct 24, 2008)

Very nice looking!


----------

